# Web site is getting bombarded with spam



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

My site is getting like 50 - 80- request a day for estimates from spammers, this has to be a common problem that I am hoping their is a relatively easy fix??

any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


thanks
dave


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Dave, put a captcha on your estimate form. Make is an easy one.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Akismet works very well for me.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> My site is getting like 50 - 80- request a day for estimates from spammers, this has to be a common problem that I am hoping their is a relatively easy fix??
> 
> any suggestions would be greatly appreciated
> 
> ...


Dave, most likely they are from other countries?

You can actually ban other countries from your site with simple script in your htaccess file. And NO this one does NOT ban IP's. 

It goes something like this - the astericks get substituted with the country codes

SetEnvIf CF-IPCountry ** BuzzOff=1
SetEnvIf CF-IPCountry ** BuzzOff=1
SetEnvIf CF-IPCountry ** BuzzOff=1
SetEnvIf CF-IPCountry ** BuzzOff=1
SetEnvIf CF-IPCountry ** BuzzOff=1
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
Deny from env=BuzzOff

SetEnvIf CF-IPCountry US IsUSA=1

Order deny,allow
Deny from all
Allow from env=IsUSA


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

The person who made my site saw me post this on face book and had it fixed with out me even asking by this afternoon


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> The person who made my site saw me post this on face book and had it fixed with out me even asking by this afternoon


How did they fix it?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

RCP said:


> How did they fix it?


Micro border guards


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

RCP said:


> How did they fix it?



Hi Dave! We have cleared out the comments, deleted your comments file, and installed a math captcha on your forms. Please let me know if that works with removing the spam you are getting from the site.


----------



## tigerwash (Sep 24, 2014)

try putting in a recaptcha code to stop the spammers. Hope this helps you.


----------

